# Barclays bank cage



## Doogydawg (Dec 10, 2013)

I realise the wheel is only fit for the bin and the open wire multilevel runs, etc,so Im not on about those things or the fact of all the hamsters being in the cage. 
But is there a cage with an acrylic/plastic base and wire cage available, or do you think the add is a custom made cage ?
my wife was in asda today and she is sure she saw a bloke walk past the store with one, she didnt think to run out and ask


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That cage isn't the best type for hamsters to be honest. Hamsters don't do as well with heights as other rodents. They need that cage flattening to create a much bigger floor space. Look up Hamster Heaven to give you a guideline for Syrian hamsters (as seen in the ad).

I feel a bit stupid though...I had to google "Barclay bank cage" before I realised you just meant the one from the ad...not a type called that!


----------



## Doogydawg (Dec 10, 2013)

it was more the transparent base I was interested in.

I posted on hamster heaven the other day, but it seems to have been deleted.
I thought I was seeing things, but checked my user profile etc and Im not subscribed to anything.
anyhoo 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doogydawg said:


> it was more the transparent base I was interested in.
> 
> I posted on hamster heaven the other day, but it seems to have been deleted.
> I thought I was seeing things, but checked my user profile etc and Im not subscribed to anything.
> ...


Oh no I meant the Hamster Heaven Cage (not forum) 

I have found this from zooplus website which is more what you're looking for.



I still wouldn't advise this for a Syrian. And it is quite expensive!

Hope that's helped.


----------



## Doogydawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Thats brill.
That gives me some ideas to play with.


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the 100cm version of the zooplus cage that niki87 posted. It's a great cage and I've used it for gerbils with the platforms and for steppe lemmings without the platforms. I got mine for £70 on gumtree. The previous owner of the cage used it to house a syrian hamster.

You need to pretty much fill the glass tank otherwise it's a long way down from the platforms.

Ferplast make a similar tank which is a bit more like the one in the barclays ad. It's called Karat and there are 3 sizes 60, 80 and 100. Amazon sell all 3. The 60 would be too small for a syrian though. Here's a link to the 80. The tank isn't so deep so looks a bit safer for a hamster.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ferplast-Ka...qid=1395416899&sr=8-1&keywords=ferplast+karat

Savic also make a cage with a plastic tank at the bottom. It's a bit small for a syrian as it's quite narrow but it's much cheaper than the other 2.

Great deals on small pet cages and accessories at zooplus:Small Pet Cage Habitat XL


----------



## Doogydawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Fluffydd said:


> Ferplast make a similar tank which is a bit more like the one in the barclays ad. It's called Karat and there are 3 sizes 60, 80 and 100. Amazon sell all 3. The 60 would be too small for a syrian though. Here's a link to the 80. The tank isn't so deep so looks a bit safer for a hamster.
> 
> Ferplast Karat 80 Hamster and Mouse Glass Cage, 78.5 x 45.5 x 52.5 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Thats fantastic 
My wife nearly spat her tea out when she saw the prices no, really she did


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hamster heaven forum??? didnt that close down in like 2008....... or is this a different one???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> hamster heaven forum??? didnt that close down in like 2008....... or is this a different one???


That will be why Doogydawg's posts aren't showing!


----------

